# NBD - It always ends up being....



## Andromalia (Mar 14, 2014)

what I absolutely didn't plan to buy at the start of the process. I was merely looking for a 5 string because I'm tired of always retuning to this and that. I browsed for cheap but good 500ish basses and I of course ended up spedning twice as much. <-Girlfriend

A Wild case appears ! 




What is it ??





Tadam

















She's an Ibanez SR 1805 NTF.
Very comfortable to play, the pickups sound excellent through my bass patches on the axe II. It came with a set of elixirs 130 and for once they are perfectly suited to that bass. Not bridge cables, just appropriate tension, you can rest on the strings and they answer to pressure very well. Setup is perfect and nothing to change there, really.
As a bonus, as it is likely the first one they sell, Thomann sent me a real picture of the bass as it is the one they used for their web site. My pics are nigthtime indoors and not the best I'll see if I can do better ones this week end (it needs a back shot, it is actually a one piece body). That bass really is pretty.
The Wenge/bubinga neck has a very thin satin finish and looks stunner. 

Was a little thrown off at first as the EQ didn't seem to work.... well, one of the switches is an EQ bypass and it was on bypass position. XD The mid shift switch really opens up two possibilities of tones. 

I got ze heavies very easily and this bass otherwise sounds reaaaal good. Way above my LTD F404, which may just be due to EMGs not being my thing, as the LTD is a very good piece of luthery.

As you can see o the pic I also got a new sound card because I can't record voices with the axefx and wanted something to put in a rack and that will stay there, so my recording setup isn't redone yet, I'll try to rcord something soon.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 14, 2014)

That's beautiful, mang.


----------



## Reganito (Mar 15, 2014)

HNBD! I love the look of those bridges. Beautiful bass!


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 15, 2014)

Killer! You have chosen well.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2014)

I love those things. Really cool looking!


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2014)

One of my friends has the SR1205, which appears to be virtually the same bass but with a slightly less exotic wood combination and honestly if it had Prestige on the headstock instead of Premium, I would have believed it. 
The playability, tone and fit and finish are fantastic and I just LOVE that super light finish on the back of the neck.
Enjoy your bass man, sounds like you got a killer SR bass too.


----------



## LordHar (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the one I'm gassing for.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice. I've got the Premium BTB 5 which has the same pups and preamp as this, and you're right, they sound great. I've actually been toying with the idea of getting the six string version of your bass, for similar reasons as yours for buying this, haha.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 17, 2014)

You guys in Europe get those swanky gig bags. We get the poop ones


----------



## Espresto (Mar 17, 2014)

If I had to choose between the two, I'd probably take this over a prestige. These appeal more to me aesthetically, have comparable build quality, identical hardware, and much better electronics (nordy pickups are killer). Kudos on a great choice, haha!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats bro she looks awesome!


----------



## Vigaren (Mar 22, 2014)

What pickups are in that bass and are they active?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2014)

They're Nordstrand big singles and the bass is entirely passive.


----------



## Hankey (Mar 22, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> They're Nordstrand big singles and *the bass is entirely passive*.



Not entirely. According to the specs it has an active preamp (just like every other SR). Check the control cavity: there will be 9V battery in there...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 22, 2014)

It has an active 3-band EQ.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 24, 2014)

Woops. I saw no battery cavity and assumed otherwise.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Mar 24, 2014)

chrisharbin said:


> You guys in Europe get those swanky gig bags. We get the poop ones



Yeah, wtf ?


Nice bass btw !


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 24, 2014)

Damn that's pretty...


----------



## Kaappari (Mar 26, 2014)

Digging the Nordstrands


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 26, 2014)

loved playing one of these a few weeks ago, just not a fan of the pickups nor the sound in general (mostly due to preamp)


----------



## Drusas (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## bvdrummer (Mar 27, 2014)

love the natrual wood look


----------

